# Not sure exactly what this is...



## dubharmonic (Oct 31, 2009)

It's growing like mad, I've had to take most of it out of the tank at least once a month!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=110&category=genus&spec=Bacopa

How about that?


----------



## dubharmonic (Oct 31, 2009)

That's it!! Thanks! I gotta say though, I'm about ready to pull it all out. It's just growing too fast.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

All you really have to do is keep trimming it; it will grow back. It makes a nifty hedge.


----------

